# Making won ton



## callmaker60 (Aug 28, 2015)

Making won ton is my latest venture. I bought the wrappers, just wondering what's every one favorite recipe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 29, 2015)

I like won ton with fine diced water chestnut, celery, green onion, carrot.  Steam the veggies until tender, meanwhile use about a half pound of cooked ground meat (beef, pork or chicken), mix it into the veggies and wrap with the won ton skins.  Start a complimentary broth and simmer the won tons until they float.  Stir in a slurry of corn starch and soy sauce, heat until thick.  Serve garnished with sesame oil and seed.


----------



## callmaker60 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks Princess, I like the idea of using cooked meat rather than what I see on youtube using raw meat.


----------



## puffin3 (Aug 29, 2015)

We make about three hundred WT's at a time. Freeze them carefully on large cookie sheets then a dozen each into ziplocks and back into the freezer. The key to having them not stick to each other is to position them upright on the cookie sheets. Usually there's enough residual flour from rolling the dough out to keep them from sticking while freezing. Or just touch some flour to the sides. I use a sharp cookie cutter to initially cut out the circles which fit perfectly with the WT mold.
All the kids and the only grandchild love them.
I use raw ground chuck with fine ground water chestnuts and coarse chopped raw shrimps and fine ground carrots. 
My twist is I make my own wrappers from scratch and I make a 'char sui' marinade which I use sparingly and fold into the ground chuck etc. This really gives the WT's an oriental flavor. In the marinade I use my homemade five spice powder. Night and day difference between store bought like so many things.
I bought a couple of cheap plastic WT molds from a box store. The girls 'build' the WTs and it's fun using the molds. 
Using raw ingredients is no problem if the WT's are cooked properly.
When we want to have them with perhaps a stir fry I take a bunch of frozen WT's and VERY slowly brown them in a large pan using a little coconut oil but any light tasting oil will work. When the WT's are just lightly browned on both sides I crank up the heat to medium and add 1/2" of water with maybe 1 t of BTB seafood or chicken base premixed into the water. Lid on to thoroughly steam-saute the WT's. This takes a couple of minutes. When in doubt about being thoroughly cooked through just cut one in half to check.
Carefully lift the WT's out of the liquid and serve immediately.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 29, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like won ton with fine diced water chestnut, celery, green onion, carrot.  Steam the veggies until tender, meanwhile use about a half pound of cooked ground meat (beef, pork or chicken), mix it into the veggies and wrap with the won ton skins.  Start a complimentary broth and simmer the won tons until they float.  Stir in a slurry of corn starch and soy sauce, heat until thick.  Serve garnished with sesame oil and seed.



Mine are similar but with different ingredients.  I use fine diced water chestnut, fine diced bamboo shoots, chopped bean sprouts, diced onion, garlic, and 5-spice powder.  The neat is usually cooked and diced chicken white meat.

If I'm making wonton soup, a brown the chicken skin in my soup pot, along with the chicken bones.  I then cover in water and let boil for about twenty minutes whiled I'm sauteing the other ingredients.  I remove the skin and bones, season with salt, and turn heat to lowest setting, just to keep the covered pot hot.

The wontons are laid flat, a couple at a time, with the edges moistened with egg wash.  place a heaping tsp. of filling in the middle.  Fold a corner up to cover the  filling, and the two adjacent sides to seal the filling inside, leaving the top corner unfolded.  Place the wontons into the broth and simmer until the wonton skin is cooked.  Thicken with a cornstarch slurry, and top with minced chives.

You can use exactly the same mixture as above, but deep fry the wontons and serve with sweet and sour sauce, or ketchup mixed with Chinese hot mustard powder.

I've even used a bolognese, heavy on the ground beef, and used two won ton skins to make a ravioli.  Then boil and serve with sauce.

The fried wontons can be filled with a mixture of cream cheese, minced crab, and a little sugar to make crab rangoons.  To fold, simply bring all corners together over the filling, and deep fry.

The filling can be anything you want, from what has already been presented, to minced teriyaki beef, to grilled pork, to ham and pineapple.  You can even make desert wontons by filling with fruit pie filling, deep frying, and then dusting with powdered sugar and cinnamon.  They are also great baked with sugar and cinnamon.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## puffin3 (Aug 29, 2015)

We also make what we call 'jam mouths' by adding a fruit filling to the wrappers. We bake them with an egg white wash. Sort of like miniture bridies.


----------



## callmaker60 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks puffin3 and chief longwind, your replys are a great help, as of now i am just using store bought wt wrappers, i did find wt wrapper recipe's on yutube, but for now i'll buy them, until i find a filling i like, so far i made them twice, the first time i filled them with cooked rice and cooked sausage, and last night i filled them with saute mushrooms/onions. Still not getting the flavors I would like to get. But with the replys I have more ideas to try.


----------



## puffin3 (Aug 29, 2015)

If you're looking for an asian based flavor you'll need to use asian ingredients.
Let us know how you're progressing.
 You can use a little of many of the bottled asian sauces like oyster sauce, hoisin sauce, black bean sauce.


----------



## callmaker60 (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes, I'll post my progress.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 30, 2015)

I like my wontons as plain as it gets. Ground beef, salt pepper, a drop of sesame oil, little bit rice wine, just a drop, a tiny bit of cornstarch. I'm sorry I have no measurements. Mix everything together well, stuff the skins.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 31, 2015)

*Filling*
3/4 - 1 lb. ground pork 
2 green onions minced
1 egg 
2 TBSP soy sauce 
1-1/2 tsp. dry white wine or sherry
1/2 tsp. sesame oil 
1/8 tsp. Ground sea salt 
Dash Ground peppercorns 
Hot chili sesame oil - to taste
Fresh ginger - 2 -3 thin slices - or to taste - optional
1 - 2 cloves fresh garlic - or to taste - optional


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 1, 2015)

As always MsM...YUM!


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 1, 2015)

How about appetizer won tons?

I've made these before.Then froze them for later.BIG hit around here.
A little time consuming to wrap them all.It was well worth it.Left overs work well for them.

Buffalo Chicken Wontons

1Lb cooked then shredded chicken breast
1/3 C Frank's Red Hot Sauce
1 C shredded cheddar cheese (in my house anyways)
Mexican blend will work fine to.

Mix it all together.Fill the wrappers.Seal.
Fry them in anyway you choose to do it until golden brown.


B-B-Q Pork or Brisket appetizers
1Lb of either one as long as it's been cooked then shredded
1/3 C of your favorite b-b-q sauce.
No cheese is required.Unless you want it.

Mix it all together.Fill.Fry.


----------

